# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معماري روزانه هنر تبريز يا معماري شبانه گيلان

## alisto

*دوستان من معماري هنر تبريز روزانه قبول شدم.....
تو کارنامه نهايي معماري شبانه گيلان رو آوردم ....چه کنم دوستان... معماري گيلان کسي هست آيا؟!!!!

کمک....*

----------


## Sleeplife

> *دوستان من معماري هنر تبريز روزانه قبول شدم.....
> تو کارنامه نهايي معماري شبانه گيلان رو آوردم ....چه کنم دوستان... معماري گيلان کسي هست آيا؟!!!!
> 
> کمک....*


خب اگه با خوابگاه دانشگاه تبریز (برا ورودی های جدید که مثل زندان زاویرا) میمونه کنار بیاد، قطعا تبریز بهتر و بالاتر از گیلانه

البته شاید تو رشته های مختلف تفاوت داشته باشه ، پس بهتره منتظر جواب دوستان هم باشید

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sleeplife


خب اگه با خوابگاه دانشگاه تبریز (برا ورودی های جدید که مثل زندان زاویرا) میمونه کنار بیاد، قطعا تبریز بهتر و بالاتر از گیلانه

البته شاید تو رشته های مختلف تفاوت داشته باشه ، پس بهتره منتظر جواب دوستان هم باشید


دوست عزیز ایشون دانشگاه هنراسلامی تبریز قبول شدن نه سراسری تبریز*

----------


## Sleeplife

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز ایشون دانشگاه هنراسلامی تبریز قبول شدن نه سراسری تبریز*


پس اونو نمیتونم نظری بدم باید دوستان بگن

----------

